# How long did it take to get your BRP after PEO Appointment?



## akeeton82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm a long time browser (I attribute my preparation largely to this forum!), first time poster. 

I've spent quite awhile searching and browsing but wasn't able to really find much if anything on timeframes for receiving the BRP after a PEO appointment. I just had my PEO appointment in Solihull and was approved for FLR(M) and was given the typical 7-10 working days timeframe for my BRP. 

However, my husband's work is sending him to Vegas and have agreed I can go along which would be a great mini-honeymoon as we could never afford to stay in luxury resorts and dine at some of these places on our own. The catch is we'd leave on Wednesday..which is less that the 7 working day estimate. 

We live in London and I thought I read somewhere that BRPs are sent from Croydon so I'm hoping there's a chance I could come before we'd leave. Has anyone received it really fast?

I know traveling without it is an unadvisable but not impossible option...and I need to book the flight asap if I'm going...I guess I'm just hoping some people out there have received their BRPs really fast and there's at least a chance. 

Would appreciate any input your lovely members can provide


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The shortest I've heard is about 3 days and the longest about 10 days, so it varies. You can actually travel abroad without your BRP, provided it has been issued and you undertake some verification checks on your re-entry, but holding your BRP is much better.


----------



## akeeton82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to update in case anyone is looking in the future and this helps. I just got my BRP...My PEO appointment was Thursday 5 Sept and we got the decision at about 4pm that day...and then my BRP was delivered about 3pm on Monday 9 September...not a bad turn around really!


----------



## Jeliza (Dec 14, 2012)

I had my PEO appointment in Croydon on Friday the 20 September and they told me it would take 3 to 4 working days until I got my BRP. Some dude on a motorbike just delivered it and it's only Tuesday the 24 of September. That was fast!


----------

